# Need help identifying this vise...



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Good evening,

I have not posted in a while but wanted to share a story and ask a question.

I had to travel for work today and went to a training up in mid state MI. After the training was over I stopped at a re-store on the way home looking for some angle iron. After looking all through the store i eventually ended up in the back corner. It was there, under a pile of junk, I found this










I have been saving my money to buy the Benchcrafted leg vise so was extremely happy to find a vintage one. The best part about the whole experience? How about 5 bucks for it!! I couldnt get out of the store fast enough.

Now for the question. Does anyone out there know anything about this vise? I cannot find anything online. The wheel is 10 inches and it's very robust and heavy. Any help identifying this would be appreciated. Heres a few more pics.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't give you any info on that vise - but good find. I'm sure you'll have a great leg vise using those and I look forward to seeing a picture of your finished bench. I'm sure you could use the other vise as an end vise.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That could have just as well been a part on an old machine. However even if it was you could still use it in making a vise. I use to have a large collection of all sorts of used machinery and machine parts and it looks like some of those parts that I had.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

That would make the perfect leg vise and a hell of a lot cheaper than Benchcrafted, too. Nice find!


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually wondered if it could have been from an old machine as well. The square part right behind the wheel stays stationary when you turn the screw and the other part looks almost identical to the benchcrafted hardware that attaches to the back of the leg. I just wondered if someone manufactured these for leg vises back in the day. Either way it will work great! Thanks guys.


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

my wife says i have too many vices and that i should try to get some virtues, but i dont know how yould go about clamping one of them on a workbench!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

What a score! Thats another item that i am forever on the lookout for when shopping through rust holes and the like. I cant wait to see it mounted to a bench. Ya better get to work Rob


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Here's one I have kicking around. It was made by Ohio Tool Co.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

@ Chrisstef, As soon as I get my tool chest complete thats my next project. Now if I could only find a cheap tail vise I'll be in business!

@ Loren, Thats a nice piece of old metal you have there. Was that made as a vise by Ohio tool company? Ive been looking all over the internet to try and find out if these were sold as vise hardware back in the day or if its fromo something else. No luck yet.


----------

